# What can you cold smoke?



## grendel

I've just bought a ProQ Cold smoke generator to flavour my steak before i dry it to make jerky. But i wanderd what can you cold smoke besides fish & Cheese that dosnt then need cooking after?


----------



## coffee_junkie

Buckboard bacon or just regular bacon. It does need cooking after but you can vac seal and freeze raw...and who doesn't like bacon.


----------



## scarbelly

Nuts

Sausage

Bacon 

Veggies

Salt 

Spices

Butter

and on and on 

Good luck


----------



## alelover

Don't forget barley malt.


----------



## forluvofsmoke

Hmm, what can you cold smoke that doesn't need cooking afterwards...

Add to those lists:

Does require cooking after cold smoking:

brine-soaked dry beans such as pinto or red beans (for immediate cooking in smoked chili or other dishes);
soaked rice (for immediate cooking and use in dishes);
 
Does not require cooking after cold smoking, but does require drying:

fresh chilies and peppers for powders;
fruits: apple slices, banana slices, pitted cherries, plums, peaches, figs, strawberries or other fruits suitable for drying after being prepped and dipped in solutions of ascorbic acid (vitamin C...antioxidant), citric acid or lemon juice;
Does not require further immediate preparation or cooking:

dry beans or rice;
garlic, uncut, unpeeled whole heads;
fresh chilies and peppers for cooking at a later date;
I'm sure there are tons more I'm not thinking of at the moment.


----------



## rbranstner

Scarbelly said:


> Nuts
> 
> Sausage
> 
> Bacon
> 
> Veggies
> 
> Salt
> 
> Spices
> 
> Butter
> 
> and on and on
> 
> Good luck


 X2


----------



## uechikid

alelover said:


> Don't forget barley malt.


Hmmm, I hadn't thought about that.  Smoke a couple of pounds for a Porter or stout.  The wheels are turning now. :)


----------



## moikel

Most of this has been covered but chilli after you have dried it or as you are drying it. Salt & garlic are winners but I started with cheese.


----------



## s2k9k

I guess you can do about anything with an AMNS or AMNPS


----------

